# I just bought 500$ worth of bitcoin



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

Opinion high iq cells. I have 0 knowledge in this.
I just did one thing right I have no fear of losing this money. This is was spare money.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jan 6, 2021)

should have done it month ago


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> *I have 0 knowledge in this. *


I know.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> should have done it month ago


This was spare money. I might thinking the same next Month.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I know.


Can u guide. Thx


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lmao


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Lmao


Pls help. U don't have to roast. This was some extra money laying around.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 6, 2021)

just buy when its at its most recent high theory


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

WHY WOU YOU BUY T N TIME HIGH


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Pls help. U don't have to roast. This was some extra money laying around.


dumb decision bro, ion know too much about crypto but i trade forex

ur buying high and selling low rn


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

But what if it gets more high in near future? Like next month?


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> just buy when its at its most recent high theory


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> just buy when its at its most recent high theory


MY EYBR I BROEN BUT WHT I I


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> dumb decision bro, ion know too much about crypto but i trade forex
> 
> ur buying high and selling low rn


I'm investing for long time lets say 2 years.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> MY EYBR I BROEN BUT WHT I I


Cucks like u are ruining this forum with ur ape language


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jan 6, 2021)

Not that knowledgeable but you should've waited imo... 

Set up some price alerts so if the price falls, sell at a profit. Wait for February - March after some corrections happenend.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> I'm investing for long time lets say 2 years.


did u even do any type of analysis or did u just blindly buy? ur better off burning ur money


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

You bought an all time high. Stupid move.
Hold, maybe it'll go up some more. Y


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Not that knowledgeable but you should've waited imo...
> 
> Set up some price alerts so if the price falls, sell at a profit. Wait for February - March after some corrections happenend.


Yea I'll wait atleast for a year. Or unless the price reaches like 50k


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Cucks like u are ruining this forum with ur ape language


MY KEYBOARD IS BROKEN YOU SHIT STINKING BABOON


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> did u even do any type of analysis or did u just blindly buy? ur better off burning ur money


Blindly bro. Just checked my wallet I had bought 2$ worth of coins in 17 and it was 20$ now.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> You bought an all time high. Stupid move.
> Hold, maybe it'll go up some more. Y


I'll be waiting for atleast 2 years


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Opinion high iq cells. I have 0 knowledge in this.
> I just did one thing right I have no fear of losing this money. This is was spare money.


Just hold for years


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

james179 said:


> Just hold for years


Like 2 years?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> I'll be waiting for atleast 2 years


It's probably gonna crash before that.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

james179 said:


> Just hold for years


It's going to crash.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> It's going to crash.


Every1 said the same back in 2017 too


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Every1 said the same back in 2017 too


It crashed soon after. Look at the charts.

Have you done any research?


----------



## Pumanator (Jan 6, 2021)

At this point you are speculating what is going to happen. If the bank of china for example says it will be used as an valid paying alternative it will raise to new high. If alot get hacked it drops. Its impossible to guess what will happen and at this point you are just betting money. Still sad that i didnt buy bitcoins when they were 100 euros each. Wanted to buy like 3 or 4.
Could have paid for all the surgeries i needed and a new car.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> It crashed soon after. Look at the charts.
> 
> Have you done any research?


Yea but I'm keeping it for 3-4 years there.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> At this point you are speculating what is going to happen. If the bank of china for example says it will be used as an valid paying alternative it will raise to new high. If alot get hacked it drops. Its impossible to guess what will happen and at this point you are just betting money. Still sad that i didnt buy bitcoins when they were 100 euros each. Wanted to buy like 3 a 4.
> Could have paid for all the surgeries i needed and a new car.


Yea man cuck life


----------



## karbo (Jan 6, 2021)

fucktard its literally at its all time high, whales and dealers pumping it hard rn and normies like u lose 80% of investment


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Yea but I'm keeping it for 3-4 years there.


You bought for long term holding at an all time high?? are you insane? 
Keep watching the market, it'll probably go up more, then you sell


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

karbo said:


> fucktard its literally at its all time high, whales and dealers pumping it hard rn and normies like u lose 80% of investment


I'll be keeping it there for like 3 more years. Not going to touch that till then


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> You bought for long term holding at an all time high?? are you insane?
> Keep watching the market, it'll probably go up more, then you sell


Ok so lets say it gets up next month. Do I sell? And what next. Thx for the effort bro


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 6, 2021)

u bought in an uptrend but bad entry, its 100% gonna dip back down according to my daily analysis but its an overall uptrend


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> u bought in an uptrend but bad entry, its 100% gonna dip back down according to my daily analysis


But I'll be keeping it there for 3-5 years not like short term


----------



## karbo (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> I'll be keeping it there for like 3 more years. Not going to touch that till then


its basically gambling, still you couldnt have invested at a worse time. you realize it was 10k cheaper just a week ago?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> u bought in an uptrend but bad entry, its 100% gonna dip back down according to my daily analysis but its an overall uptrend


according to my analysis


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> according to my analysis


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

karbo said:


> its basically gambling, still you couldnt have invested at a worse time. you realize it was 10k cheaper just a week ago?


Better late than never


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> But I'll be keeping it there for 3-5 years not like short term


*im done explaining.

YOU DUMB FUCK YOU JUST LOST ALL YOUR MONEY IF YOU DECIDE TO HOLD LONG TERM, WE WONT SEE THIS PRICE EVER AGAIN. *


----------



## karbo (Jan 6, 2021)

nevertheless 500 usd in BTC is fucking nothing, i suggest selling again to get ur ~500 back, look at some alt coins for a few weeks and buy a lot of them when they dip


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> View attachment 913977


It'll hit 50kCAD


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> But I'll be keeping it there for 3-5 years not like short term


bad entry for monthly/yearly too


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> *im done explaining.
> 
> YOU DUMB FUCK YOU JUST LOST ALL YOUR MONEY IF YOU DECIDE TO HOLD LONG TERM, WE WONT SEE THIS PRICE EVER AGAIN. *


Same was said in 2017 too but it is more than that atm


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Same was said in 2017 too but it is more than that atm


*caged at you. *


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> *caged at you. *


See u in the long run


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> See u in the long run


Delusional.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

karbo said:


> nevertheless 500 usd in BTC is fucking nothing, i suggest selling again to get ur ~500 back, look at some alt coins for a few weeks and buy a lot of them when they dip


This is the best advice OP. 








Bitcoin price to rise another 4.6-times, JPMorgan predicts


‘A crowding out of gold as an alternative currency implies big upside for bitcoin over the long term,’ analysts say




www.independent.co.uk




Won't be seeing these numbers anytime soon. You can make better and quicker profit with altcoins


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 6, 2021)

What do I know? I'm only a quadroon.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jan 6, 2021)

High IQ cels bought a while ago. My money has likely quadrupled or more. I'm 16 btw.

I'd sell. Wait for a dip. And then buy. Maybe gamble with some alt coins. Whatever.


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jan 6, 2021)

If you manage to wait for1 or 1.5 years it will touch 150k, which I am certain about.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 6, 2021)

Pussyslayer said:


> If you manage to wait for1 or 1.5 years it will touch 150k, which I am certain about.


That's what Im going to do


----------



## recessed (Jan 6, 2021)

why are you even worried about a 500$ investment lol
even if bitcoin drops to 0 ur still not gonna lose any significant money


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jan 6, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> That's what Im going to do


ya don't listen to people here, they have no clue how the crypto market works, I've been trading in this market for 3 years, bull market doesn't dip more than 10%, but usually goes up 20% daily. You made right call.


----------



## recessed (Jan 6, 2021)

recessed said:


> why are you even worried about a 500$ investment lol
> even if bitcoin drops to 0 ur still not gonna lose any significant money


unless you live in like india or some other shithole where that's average yearly salary


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Jan 6, 2021)

All the best bro


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

Pussyslayer said:


> ya don't listen to people here, they have no clue how the crypto market works, I've been trading in this market for 3 years, bull market doesn't dip more than 10%, but usually goes up 20% daily. You made right call.


Tx bro


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> All the best bro


Tx bro


----------



## recessed (Jan 7, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Tx bro


btw bitcoin is gonna hit 500k usd a piece in 2026 so it doesn't even matter if you buy the top right now just keep putting in more money each month


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

recessed said:


> btw bitcoin is gonna hit 500k usd a piece in 2026 so it doesn't even matter if you buy the top right now just keep putting in more money each month


Yea man jt is inevitable one day kr another I will be making profit.


----------



## Bitch (Jan 7, 2021)

You do realise that crypto whales live because of stupid people like you who buy at the top?

Out of all the times you could have bought crypto after the crash, no buy Bitcoin now during the bull run. Anyone who says buying Bitcoin now is a smart move, go kill yourself you stupid fucking peasant, your logic is non-existent and that’s why you will stay poor forever.


----------



## poloralf (Jan 7, 2021)

btc needs to reach 70+k for you to make 500$ profits, JFL at you 500$ profit in 2 years basically


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> You do realise that crypto whales live because of stupid people like you who buy at the top?
> 
> Out of all the times you could have bought crypto after the crash, no buy Bitcoin now during the bull run. Anyone who says buying Bitcoin now is a smart move, go kill yourself you stupid fucking peasant, your logic is non-existent and that’s why you will stay poor forever.



Im not incel. This was a smart and Calculated move. Once btc reaches 100k that it will. I will get surgeries.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

poloralf said:


> btc needs to reach 70+k for you to make 500$ profits, JFL at you 500$ profit in 2 years basically





Übermogger said:


> dude do you just spent 500$ without knowing any technical analysis? how can you be such low iq


Is it a lose? I will make profit may not make it today but might make next year or 3 years later


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> look at my latest thread


I cant see your post history


----------



## grimy (Jan 7, 2021)

My opinion is don't even open your wallet, let it sit there till 2022 minimum.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 7, 2021)

who did you use to buy it?
ANd the most you can lose is your $500 investment, right? (which would happen oif bitcoin feel to zero lol?)


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 7, 2021)

How much profit have you made now?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 7, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Opinion high iq cells. I have 0 knowledge in this.
> I just did one thing right I have no fear of losing this money. This is was spare money.


good luck. late to the game. but good timing is difficult as hell.
When are you gonna jump out?


----------



## DoctorPMA (Jan 7, 2021)

not a bad buy. Fun to watch it go up and down


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 7, 2021)

*BUY HIGH SELL LOW*


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> good luck. late to the game. but good timing is difficult as hell.
> When are you gonna jump out?


Yesterday it was 40 k I didn't jump now it is 38,700 lets see if it gets to 45k


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 7, 2021)

Drakeisnigger said:


> Yesterday it was 40 k I didn't jump now it is 38,700 lets see if it gets to 45k


copuld happen.
and otherwise one can do this strategy. also great fun


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 7, 2021)

grimy said:


> My opinion is don't even open your wallet, let it sit there till 2022 minimum.


This.


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> This.


Same I'll be doing this for 2024


----------



## Htobrother (Jan 8, 2021)

Send me the bitcoin bhai


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 8, 2021)

just in time for the crash


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 8, 2021)

lol at this idiot op


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 8, 2021)

good investment OP, if we are below 50k its still a steal


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 8, 2021)

... after it spiked in price???


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 8, 2021)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> ... after it spiked in price???


I bought at 35k now its 41k


----------



## Drakeisnigger (Jan 8, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> lol at this idiot op


I made profit and sold jfl at you


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Jan 9, 2021)

buying at the peak


----------



## dasani water (Jan 9, 2021)

Let me give you some actual insight into your investment instead of trying to clown you like everyone in this thread






Right now we can see the monthly RSI chart on the bottom breaking out of 80 quite highly for Bitcoin. What this means is that Bitcoin is currently being overbought and eventually will have to come back down from being sold. You can also see the blue line (the macd) In the MACD chart is VERY high and has crossed the signal line (orange) extremely High. Prices like these are unsustainable and Bitcoin WILL fall, it’s just a matter of when.

If you do not want to sell you will be fine after 2-3 years when the price is pumped after it falls but for now it’s a bad time to purchase. I suggest you cash out and purchase when it falls


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## turkproducer (Jan 9, 2021)

i think it’s definitely an investment that is worth it, but just not at this price. i can’t bring myself to invest rn and it’s due a correction anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 9, 2021)

dasani water said:


> Let me give you some actual insight into your investment instead of trying to clown you like everyone in this thread
> 
> View attachment 919925
> 
> ...


All these retarded shit indicators fail at one thing, everytime single time, the fact that it can easily go to 80k and they will just tell you to not buy still. JFL AT YOU FOR RELYING ON THIS RETARD SHIT. Indicators are used only for one thing, to find coincidences in regards to your actual analysis, to support your idea. Not to make the decision.
Just look at the candles instead.


----------



## dasani water (Jan 9, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> All these retarded shit indicators fail at one thing, everytime single time, the fact that it can easily go to 80k and they will just tell you to not buy still. JFL AT YOU FOR RELYING ON THIS RETARD SHIT. Indicators are used only for one thing, to find coincidences in regards to your actual analysis, to support your idea. Not to make the decision.
> Just look at the candles instead.


We will see who’s right


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Jan 10, 2021)

Oof


----------

